# What songs move you the most?



## Zehlua (Apr 4, 2019)

The music I am most moved by is by Queen, Enya, Florence and the Machine, Lin Manuel Miranda, and songs from My Little Pony and Steven Universe. What about you?


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 4, 2019)

I heard this on the radio a while ago and It gives me the feels:


----------



## Rayd (Apr 4, 2019)

_EVERY TIME._


----------



## Lorim (Apr 4, 2019)

Dunno, this one just resonates with me in a different way. It's one of those songs that, even though I love them, I can barely listen to.


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Apr 4, 2019)

I'm mostly moved by calm and melancholic songs. Something that lets my mind wander and imagination flow. When a melody tells storries beyond the capability of words, invoking feelings of beauty in the face of inevitable demise, showing the elusiveness of what we call life dwindling in the vastness of space and time. This is what really moves me. There is no special band I prefere, it's more individuel songs which get to me.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 4, 2019)

Kate Rusby and Yusuf Islam (formerly Cat Stevens) have a lot of stuff that makes me feel emotional:


----------



## Sarachaga (Apr 4, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Kate Rusby and Yusuf Islam (formerly Cat Stevens) have a lot of stuff that makes me feel emotional:


I love where do the children play and father and son


----------



## Rap Daniel (Apr 5, 2019)

"A Brand New Day" from Ace Combat 6
It always gets me to the edge of crying because it's that beautiful


----------



## Tendo64 (Apr 5, 2019)

I don't cry at a lot of music honestly, lyrics or not.
But this always manages to pluck my heart strings, I don't know why. I would say nostalgia but as a kid I cried when I listened to this for the first time. I guess it's having to say goodbye to the game because you just beat it. It's kinda bittersweet.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 5, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Kate Rusby and Yusuf Islam (formerly Cat Stevens) have a lot of stuff that makes me feel emotional



Good to see another fan of Kate Rusby! First time I heard her voice it raised hairs on the back of my neck.

Welcome to my World by Jim Reeves was played at my Gran's funeral a few years ago, and it came on the radio earlier this year while driving my lorry at work...I almost had to pull over as it stirred up all the emotions again.


----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Apr 20, 2019)

This hands down


----------



## MaetheDragon (Apr 21, 2019)

My goodness, where do I begin...

Sleeping at Last is definitely the artist that comes to mind in terms of what moves me. The song Uneven Odds below is one of many.


----------



## xremeidiot (Apr 22, 2019)

I do indeed have so far to go.


----------



## Arnak (Apr 22, 2019)

I can move to anything


----------



## katalistik (Apr 23, 2019)

This song.


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 28, 2019)

Two one-time end credit songs, both having capability to consistently destroy me every time I listen to them or think about context behind their usage. Cowboy Bebop has some of the most effective emotional gut-punchers in history of anime (and probably media as a whole), and if there is an x-factor in its ability to make you bawl like a toddler, it's brilliant soundtrack that's used specifically to just push you over the edge while you already struggle to keep yourself composed while watching the thing


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 28, 2019)

Need I say more..?


----------



## AppleButt (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## RossTheRottie (Jun 6, 2019)

I've become deeply cynical and somewhat cold over the years so its become exceedingly difficult to find things that truly move me. But this one splits me open every time. 
I don't even really go in for classical music but there's something very special about this piece in particular that always makes me go misty. 
Sorry for the pretentious choice .


----------



## AbleFur (Jun 6, 2019)

Chances -- Athlete
I cry when I hear it because of when it was used in a Doctor Who episode





Memory -- CATS





Theme -- Schindler's List
So sad and beautiful


----------



## Joni (Jun 6, 2019)

Well, If  I turn up the bass all the way, it should move me some micrometers :V


----------



## ConorHyena (Jun 6, 2019)

@Joni 






this moves me a lot


----------



## Joni (Jun 6, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> @Joni
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww <3


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## Illuminaughty (Jun 6, 2019)

Emilie Simon has a very emotional and creative style, and I've always found it sort of enchanting.


----------



## Rayd (Jun 7, 2019)

this artist is my life. every song of his, from the title, to the tone, and even sometimes, the thumbnail, resonates deeply within me. no other kind of music does this to me anymore. the amount of times i stared off into space while listening to him is countless. it took me awhile to decide which ones to list here. these are probably the strongest out of all of them to me emotionally.


----------



## EmpressCiela (Jun 9, 2019)

I can't listen to this song and not have an existential crisis


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Jun 11, 2019)

How do you pick just one? I've got so many songs in my head. I make the joke that I can sing a song for any situation, but it almost isn't a joke. I'll list a few by mood.
Mine and my girlfriend's song:
Fell In Love with My Best Friend by Jason Chen(She picked it, and I couldn't agree more. She is my best friend.)





Upbeat happy song that you just can't feel stressed when you hear it:
Mr. Blue Sky by Electric Light Orchestra





Song to calm myself when I'm stressed out:
Shooting Stars by Jordan Sweeto(It's mostly that piano intro that helps me calm down, and then I can't help but sing along, and that helps even more.)





Song that always gives me a good laugh
Maiia-hee! Maiia-hoo! Maiia-ha! Maiia-ha-ha!





Song with so much more meaning since losing my grandfather:
He Live In You from The Lion King 2





That one song I just cannot ever skip, nor avoid singing along with(This song will make me fail a Try Not To Sing challenge, guaranteed)
Evil Little Genius by Jordan Sweeto!
www.youtube.com: Evil Little Genius - Jordan Sweeto (OFFICIAL LYRIC VIDEO)


----------



## Catdog (Jun 21, 2019)

Posting Sufjan is honestly kind of cheating but I'm doing it anyways


----------



## Arrow the moon walker (Jul 16, 2019)

this song is like me in a nut shell, black is the color of my true loves hair.(



)


----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## WXYZ (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## Keefur (Jul 16, 2019)

This is a very moving song about Vincent Van Gogh.


----------



## DreamSoul9999 (Jul 16, 2019)

This is the only song that has ever gotten me to cry. Such a gorgeous track.


----------



## blue sky love (Jul 16, 2019)

Most favorite song right now for very personal reasons.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Jul 18, 2019)

I remember when I first heard this entire album after eagerly awaiting its release. I listened through in one sitting, the nostalgia was immense and I actually welled up at a few points! First time music had brought me to tears!


----------



## MaetheDragon (Jul 21, 2019)

I just have to put this song here. A Silent Voice is a very powerful and moving film for me, and this song always gives me chills every time I hear it. If you haven’t watched A Silent Voice, I highly recommend it! It’s made me cry every single time, I guarantee it will move other people, too!


----------



## Dreammaker33 (Aug 12, 2019)

These songs mean something to me.


----------



## asthmacat (Aug 12, 2019)

i'll believe in anything by wolf parade
i love the lyrics, the tune, everything. i've considered getting "give me your eyes, i need sunshine" tattooed somewhere. i'm just afraid to get words on my skin!


----------



## AyutheTigress (Aug 13, 2019)

Some melancholic songs


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 13, 2019)

When I was a young teen I had just started to suffer from paranoid thoughts and psychotic symptoms. For a long time I believed that this song was a coded message. I would go out late at night around London in a haze.

This style of music still haunts me. It's an almost religious feeling.


----------

